# this is going to be my chihuahua



## katja (Mar 3, 2006)

it's the brown-white one next week on a saturday she's coming home with me  (it's 2 hours in the train :shock: )
she's only 6 weeks it's a bit young.
and i've only saw the mother and she's a 100 % chihuahua but the father i don't know  so you guys can help me  ?
ow btw what name you like better by here: Buffy or Kiara?

*this is her sister:*




*her mommy her sister and ofcourse her:*



*her and her sister:*


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

She is adorable  I love her coloring. She looks full chi to me.

She is a bit too young... will she be 7 weeks when you go to get her?

I like the name Kiara best :wave:


----------



## katja (Mar 3, 2006)

next week she will be 6 weeks and 3 days but the day before i get her she's going to the animal docter and he's going to check her if she's all healthy


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Make sure that you have Nutrical on hand, since she is so young and small. I'm sure that she will do just fine :wave: 

Good luck- I know how exciting it is to get a new baby


----------



## katja (Mar 3, 2006)

yeah i can't wait  
but about the Nutrical can you explain what it is i'm dutch so not that good in english is it a sort of milk or vitamines?
ow and i'm exited does someone here have the same collour chihuahua as this one 
ow can someone see if her ears are up on the second photo i can't see.
and when is it normal for the ears to stand up?


----------



## Fredchi (Jan 13, 2006)

So Cute


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Nutrical is a vitamin suppliment, which is a great thing to give to a chi who is having a hypoglycemic episode. Here is a good article about hypoglycemia:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=3158


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

Tilly's ears were standing up by 2 months but it varies i think.
good luck with her she is so sweet


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She's beautiful, I like Kiara too! Congratulations!! :wave:


----------



## katja (Mar 3, 2006)

thank you guys i have to wait for 6 days and then i have her yeah i allready bought a collar it's baby pink with 2 white flowers on it very girly 
but what do you guys think because she's only 6 weeks should i allready go outside with her it's kinda cold here ( maybe first buying a shirt or something but don't know her size because she's so tiny


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Very pretty baby. Congrats on your new addition


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

Such a cute baby! Congratulations!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

She will probably wear an xxxsmall. That's what Boss wore when we got him, he was 6wks (or was it 5? lol I can't remember). I would suggest having a blanket on hand at all times. Personally I would not trust someone that is letting thier puppy go at 6wks but that's me. I wouldn't get another pup from the people who my bf got boss from that's for sure. But, again, that's me.


----------



## katja (Mar 3, 2006)

pinkprincess21 said:


> She will probably wear an xxxsmall. That's what Boss wore when we got him, he was 6wks (or was it 5? lol I can't remember). I would suggest having a blanket on hand at all times. Personally I would not trust someone that is letting thier puppy go at 6wks but that's me. I wouldn't get another pup from the people who my bf got boss from that's for sure. But, again, that's me.


but is Boss doing well?
but she allready weight kinda much so thats why she may leave at 6 weeks i habe some new photo's


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

She's adorable. 

I wouldn't take her out in public places until she has had her shots, her immunity isn't that strong at six weeks and she could pick something up. She will probably need a tiny little sweater at that age.  You couldn't ask the people to hold her a little longer for you if you tell them you're uncomfortable to get her at that age? I got Deedlit when she was 5-6 weeks old and she did fine but puppies should stay with their mom until eight weeks at least.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

She's a lovely looking puppy, congratulations.

I definitely would NOT take her outside walking until she's had all her injections with the vet. You need to check up the dates for this, because if you don't you risk the puppy catching a disease and some of them are fatal . Especially since she's coming to you early, you need to be really protective of her being around other dogs/puppies also. I suggest if you take her out before she's had all her injections, carry her in a blanket or carrier and don't let anyone touch her as other people can carry diseases too.

Please post pictures again soon.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

congratulations she's beautiful  love kiara


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Adorable!!! Looks like my Billy when he was a puppy.....


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Sooooooooooo adorable!!!


----------



## katja (Mar 3, 2006)

thank you guys i'm always afraid it's a mix of a chihuahua and a jack russle but the woman says both parents are full chihuahua so i quess i don't have to worrie but i have no idea where to get a tiny sweater or something


----------



## katja (Mar 3, 2006)

can someone tell me what collour she is?
chocolate,lavendar,fawn,parti color,


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

She is parti colored... looks like white and fawn  

A very gorgeous color, by the way!


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

im sorry, but it seems as if you should do a bit more research before bringing this puppy home.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

and unless she's able to provide REGISTERED papers of both the mother and father that go back a few generations and show each parent is full blood chihuahua, don't get the dog..
this isn't just something you jump into..
she's selling her pup way too young, and if she had done a proper interview like a good breeder does, she would know that you aren't experienced with this breed & then would hold off on selling it to you so little.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

She is ADORABLE!  She looks like my Tucker also (same as Billy). I'd call her sable spotted on white. Those darker patches are probably sabling. Tucker's patches looked almost black (unless set right against his black and white brother). His sabling has lightened and now he's mostly red/brown and white. Some of the sabling is still apparent, especially at the ears, and tail. Here's a baby pic, and a current pic for comparison.
A few weeks old. He's on the right.









About 10-11 weeks. He's already lightening up....









And here is one from last month. He's 10mos now.


----------



## katja (Mar 3, 2006)

new better pics of her mommy is it normal that the mother is kinda thick after giving birth i think her neck is a bit thick.
ow and do you guys think her muzzle is kinda long is that normal?
and her ears are kinda small :shock: 
i keep talking to much.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

IMO I wouldn't be so concerned about the way that she looks (cosmetic only). I would be focusing my energy on making sure that she's healthy.


----------



## katja (Mar 3, 2006)

over about 15 hours i'm going to see her and she's coming home with me.
yesterday she had her first vaccination and the vet told het she's healthy


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Congrats, you have to post pics as soon as you get her home! :wave: 
Have you decided on a name?


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

CONGRATS! She is adorable!  I like both names.....a lot. TOUGH CHOICE, but I would go w/ Buffy. LOL!


----------



## katja (Mar 3, 2006)

okay 've got her 
she's so cute. and smsall.
i can post as soon as possible pics .
but not today of tomorrow.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

I can't wait for pics!! Does she have a name?


----------



## katja (Mar 3, 2006)

yes i choise kiara.
the woman where she lived called her Kia so thats funny.
but i think it was very emotional  they took the mother outside so she didn't saw us leaving with her baby. i almost had to fcry :shock: 
and when we were at home we called her and she told us her sister was allcrying  that really makes me upsad


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Why did the breeder let her go at 6 weeks old? That in itself can be tramatizing for the puppy, the mom, and the siblings. 

Congratulations on finally having her home. I like the name Kiara also. I can't wait to see pics


----------



## katja (Mar 3, 2006)

because she was alone with her sister so there was enough milk and she looks like a puppy of 7/8 weeks she's very healthy and she's doing fine.
she's sleeping


----------

